# Zukünftige Planung



## CmN (21. August 2009)

Hallo liebes Buffedteam.

Schon seit längerer Zeit fragte ich mich, ob ihr hier mal wieder einige Tools und/oder Neuerungen extern testen wollt da dieses Forum noch existiert. Deswegen wollte ich fragen ob wir uns in nächster Zeit über neue und  "revolutionäre" Features freuen dürfen. Sonst macht dieser Forumsabschnitt eigentlich wenig Sinn und könnte gelöscht werden.

MfG CmN


----------

